# looking for a cmputor geek



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

how would I hook up a camera in a house so when some one brakes in it starts to work and sends it to another computor that is miles away but hooked up together through the internet..... 
would this be hard to do and at what $ amount


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You would need some way to trigger the entry. That might be a sensor on a door or window, or even a motion sensor in the home. The software that comes with the devices should send you an alert telling you that an event has taken place, either by email or text message.

Look at eBay for home security devices. EBay is really big into that stuff.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you for the reply ,,, I knew there must be something out there that would do it ,,, it kind of set me to thinking after my adopted daughters house burned ,,, just the shell is left .. thank you again I will check out


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Yes, there's stuff out there that's for sale that comes with programs that do that. Wireless cameras with built in motion detectors and so forth.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I;m sold on the Defender systems


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you I will look ,,, thought there must be a fast easy way to do it


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

The local news recently did a piece on this that I'm going to try. It might be something to look into. It requires a smartphone but since it only needs wifi, it doesn't require a phone plan.

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/troub...-Free-Home-Surveillance-System-293960151.html


----------

